# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  .224  55gr vmax for balistic tip

## sneeze

Have 350  55 gr  z max ( vmax  with lime green tip ) with canalure  want 55gr balistic tip. or sell for $30.00  a hundred?

----------


## kiwi39

> Have 350  55 gr  z max ( vmax  with lime green tip ) with canalure  want 55gr balistic tip. or sell for $30.00  a hundred?


What are these like ? Anyone ?


Tim

----------


## GravelBen

Pretty sure the 55 Z-max is identical to the 55 V-max apart from the colour of the tip. Pretty popular bullets for smaller/softer critters.

----------


## dogmatix

> Pretty sure the 55 Z-max is identical to the 55 V-max apart from the colour of the tip. Pretty popular bullets for smaller/softer critters.


Spot on.

----------


## Grue

Price for them all?  :Have A Nice Day: 

EDIT: If still available... just noticed how old a post it was!

----------


## sneeze

Sorry mate , long gone

----------


## Uplandstalker

I think the introduction of the 53gr V-max killed the 55 anyway

----------


## kiwi39

Is the vmax 53 as good out of a 223 as the other 53's ??

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Is the vmax 53 as good out of a 223 as the other 53's ??


Yeah, really good. way better than the 55 at distance to, the BC is something like .291.

----------


## Monsterbishi

> Yeah, really good. way better than the 55 at distance to, the BC is something like .291.


OK, You buggers have got me sold on trying this 53gr pill, is it available locally?

----------


## kiwi39

Workshop  Innovations got em ... 
Workshop Innovation - Gunsmithing & Reloading Tools: Reloading Stuff +, Projectiles

----------


## Monsterbishi

Cheers Kiwi39!

----------


## Uplandstalker

Most suppliers have them. Not that hard to come by


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

> Cheers Kiwi39!


Mine (VMax .224 53gn) arrived today from workshop innovation ... 

As did the 58gn VMax's for the 243 ....

 :Grin: 

Tim

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> Price for them all? 
> 
> EDIT: If still available... just noticed how old a post it was!


Yeah, that's one thing I've noticed and "hate" with this forum is that you click on the "Latest Post", thinking that it is only a day or so old, then you find out that you're reading some post that's actually several months old, and yet there are posts younger than that well behind those older posts in the queue! :Sad:

----------

